# Food safe...glue?



## Dino (5 May 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place but...I'll post anyway.

I'm looking to make a few drinking vessels, planning on using Rustins clear plastic coating to finish them, but I am worried about the glue being food safe (I want to add a few patterns to the goblets). 

Should I worry about this as the finish should seal the wood?


----------



## RobinBHM (5 May 2014)

PVA springs to mind as its pretty inert, but is also not totally waterproof.

If a glue is not chemically inert after curing, I dont think it could be assumed that a surface coating would be a total barrier. Im sure there must be a glue scientist on here that would know


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 May 2014)

Everbuild D4 is totally waterproof PVA.


----------



## RobinBHM (5 May 2014)

As its a goblet, perhaps it should wine resistance that counts more than water!

Ive never tried the everbuild D4 glue? Is it good? Ive always tended to use PU for external joinery


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 May 2014)

It's good, < £10ltr, dries clear. What's not to like? I rarely use anything else.


----------



## nicguthrie (6 May 2014)

I would think that, if you get the Rustins Plastic Coating nice and uniform, you'd not have to worry at all about what is under it. The only thing that the wine or whatever will come in contact with will be the coating, and whatever is under it, stays under it.

The question, surely is, will the plastic coating wear through? From what I've heard it's pretty robust.

If you are worried about a good waterproof glue anyway, I believe Titebond 2 is generally accepted as one of the most bombproof PVA types and, being proof against the british weather, should handle anything up to flaming vodka quite happily  Phil.p knows a helluvva lot more than me tho, and if he says everbuild, I'd take his word over mine.

Nic.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 May 2014)

:lol: Thank you for the compliment, Nic, but I doubt it.


----------

